# grow closet questions



## The haze one (Oct 3, 2005)

I am starting to prepare my first grow operation its in a walk in closet that measures 7ft by 2ft ...... i was wondering how many plants can i safely grow in that space as well as whut can i do to prevent the rest of the house from smellin like pot? and also whut can i do to serculate air into the closet ? 

thanks for the help 
the haze 1


----------



## GanjaGuru (Oct 4, 2005)

What you need to know to successfully grow marijuana would fill a book.
Luckily, there are lots of these books already written.
2 would be twice as good.  I'd suggest one on general growing and one specific to closet grows.

Please don't think I'm trying to blow you off.

For instance, the answer to you first question is dependent on what style/type of grow op you want.
Hydro? At least 4 types there.  
Soil?  There's sog, scrog, jog.
A grow book will describe each one, as well as many other topics such as lighting & nutrients.  It will provide answers to questions you don't even have yet.

There are many books free, on-line; do a search.


----------



## The haze one (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks alot bro, i guess its time to go get high and then go to the head shop to grab some  books. 

i will try to keepeveryone up to date 

stay high ----> the haze 1


----------



## Shockeclipse (Mar 19, 2009)

The haze one said:
			
		

> Thanks alot bro, i guess its time to go get high and then go to the head shop to grab some  books.
> 
> i will try to keepeveryone up to date
> 
> stay high ----> the haze 1


In case none of the head shops around you have any literature (mine didn't) you may be surprised at what you find at Borders or Barnes and nobles in their gardening sections


----------



## Growdude (Mar 19, 2009)

The haze one said:
			
		

> Thanks alot bro, i guess its time to go get high and then go to the head shop to grab some  books.
> 
> i will try to keepeveryone up to date
> 
> stay high ----> the haze 1



Everything you need to know is here hsve you read all the sticky's?

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


----------



## accid (May 20, 2009)

there is tons of information on the internet, but otherwise i would suggest buying a book from barnes and noble like someone else suggested prior to me. You could tyr the library but then they will know you took that book out., Some people are paranoid. goodluck


----------



## knowboddy (May 29, 2009)

Yep, the Internet is a great place to learn.  Pretty much anything you can read in a book can be found online, but it can be a lot of work to track it all down and sort the good information from the bad.  One good online source I've found is - well I can't post links until I've made more posts.  It's on Advanced Nutrients website.  If you go there (just www, advancednutrients all as one word, then dot com) you'll see a thing at the lower right that says "Learn More About:" and then some links under it.  That's good stuff there.

I do, however, highly recommend books.  I just feel like I learn more when I'm holding a book, turning the pages, and so on.  Maybe it's my imagination but I just feel more connected to the knowledge that way.  I would suggest that if you're worried about The Man, buy your books at the store with cash.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 30, 2009)

look at the dates of these posts guys, hopefully he figured it out 4 years ago


----------

